#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Bouwproject kabelkist

## Radar

Vandaag een aanvang gemaakt met de bouw van een kist om kabels en kleine zaken in te kunnen vervoeren.
Gekozen dit keer is voor 9mm meranti multiplex.
De maten voor het te zagen hout zijn:
2* 600mm bij 500mm
2* 500mm bij 400mm
2* 618mm bij 400mm
En dit kreeg ik mee van de houtgigant voor € 25,-


En dit was het resultaat na een kwartiertje nieten en lijmen.


Tijdens het drogen van de lijm had ik mooi kans om de hoekprofielen alvast op maat te zagen.

Hier leg voor € 53,- aan ijzer.
Na twee uur drogen kon de zaag in de kist

Morgen gaat het plaklaminaat er tegen en kunnen de vlindersluitingen
op hun plaats gemonteerd worden.
De deksel heb ik wat hoger gemaakt als te doen gebruikelijk om daar de
wat kleinere kabels in op te kunnen bergen.



Bijgewerkt door - Radar op 09/09/2002  00:09:34

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Waarom bespaar je zo op je beslag? Voor zo'n kistje zou ik het voor het geld echt niet laten er 4 handvatten en 4 vlindersloten op te mikken...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ziet er netjes uit.

Maar ik zou idd , zoals sijn al zegt , er wel 4 handvaten in plaatsen.
Kabels wegen zwaar en dat til je met z'n 2en (meestal) dan is het handiger om 2 handvaten per kant te hebben.

verder ziet het er netjes uit !

succes,

M.V.G

Pacific Dance Palace
-- entertainment --

----------


## splash

> citaat:
> Voor zo'n kistje zou ik het voor het geld echt niet laten er 4 handvatten en 4 vlindersloten op te mikken...



Waarom 4 vlinders?? Zou je de hele deksel eraf willen halen dan??
Bij een case voor kabels zou ik gewoon aan de achterkant (stop-)scharnieren nemen, en aan de voorkant 1 of 2 vlinders

ps. met de vier handvaten ben ik het wel eens

----------


## Radar

De kist is 60 bij 50 cm en 40 cm hoog, komt niet eg veel spul in te zitten en ik hou het dus deze keer even bij 2 keer een handvat en 2 vlindersluitingen, maar in iedergeval bedankt voor de reacties.
Als er iemand is die net zo iets in elkaar heeft geknutseld hou ik me naatuurlijk van harte aanbevolen voor komentaar en foto's van de huisvlijt.

----------


## speakerfreak

25 euro is niet echt duur ik wil een fc maken voor 2 toploaders en een 19 inch mixer .

dit waren ongeveer de maten 

2 x 120 bij 40     14 euro
2 x 40 bij 20      6 euro
2 x 120 bij 20     4 euro

totaal bijna 25 euro


en dan heb jiji volgens mij meer hout voor de zelfde prijs ik wou het ook van 9 mm multi plex doen.

mag ik zo onbeleefd zijn om te vragen waar je dit heb gehaald??

zagen ze het daar ook gratis op maat?

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## Radar

Mijn maten zijn in mm en niet in cm en ik denk niet dat jij een kist gaat bouwen van 12*4*2 cm.
Mijn houtgigant  heet OBI klusmart
Koperwieklaan 1
3722 ca Bilthoven
030-2286635
En zagen kost daar niks, zit bij de prijs van het hout in.
En hou bij het bestellen van je hout wel de dikte in de gaten (vandaar die ene lengte van 618 mm)



Bijgewerkt door - Radar op 21/09/2002  22:05:40

----------


## DJ_Robin

Hey Radar is die kist al af ? ben wel benieuwd naar het eindresultaat.

Hoopelijk zien we er snel wat foto's van ,

er zijn een hoop mensen die daar wat aan hebben denk ik zo.

M.V.G

Pacific Dance Palace
-- entertainment --

----------


## "DANCE-SOLUTION"

Was het niet slimmer geweest om de bovenste plaat op de andere platen te lijmen(/nieten(?)) in plaats van tussen je zijplaten? ik denk namelijk dat het de kist steviger maakt,mocht je er iets opzetten o.i.d,dan leunt de bovenplaat op de zijkanten van je zijplaten,als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel,mocht er nou in jouw geval een grote kracht op komen te staan,kan het zijn dat bijv. je lijm het niet houdt en de bovenplaat tussen je zijkanten valt..het zelfde geval bij je onderplaat..

Maar verder, ik ben benieuwd naar het eindresultaat!

Succes verder,

Groeten, 

Robert

----------


## "DANCE-SOLUTION"

Ow nog iets ik zag op de foto dat je je sluitprofielen recht hebt afgezaagd(of waren ze niet gezaagd?)waarom niet schuin?toch een stuk mooier?

Nogmaals succes met het bouwen!

Groeten,

Robert

----------


## Radar

Bedankt voor het reageren.
Helaas dit weekend geen zin tijd en gelegenheid gehad om kist af te maken. Gaten voor vlindersluitingen en de handvats zitten er al wel in.
Sluitprofiel was nog niet op maat gezaagd maar de hoeken staan nu wel netjes onder verstek.
Deksel kun je inderdaad beter op de zijkanten monteren ( goed gezien dance)maar over de ondekant verschillen de meningen.
Nou zal het wel niet zo'n vaart lopen want er komen nog hoelprofielen overheen die de zaak ook aardig bij elkaar houden.
Ik hoop zeer binnenkort het eindresultaat te kunnen laten zien maar ik heb geen haast.



Bijgewerkt door - Radar op 21/09/2002  22:16:36

----------


## "DANCE-SOLUTION"

Onderkant lijkt me ook het slimst om die helemaal onderop te doen,zodat de rest van die case leunt op die plank anders heb je hetzelfde als wat ik zei over die bovenkant alleen zakt hij dan niet aan de bovenkant in maar ook aan de onderkant (dan zakt je hele case over je onderplaat) en tuurlijk komen er profielen en hoeken op,maar ik zou er liever niet vanuit gaan dat het dan wel stevig is...maar ik dnek ook niet dat er in jouw case zwaren gewichten in komen te zitten (alhoewel,vergis je niet in het gewicht van kabels!)

Maar tis misschien een goede tip voor je volgende case?

Succes met het verder bouwen van je case,

Groeten,

Robert

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> ...bij 2 keer een handvat en 2 vlindersluitingen...



Hallo Radar,

is ie klaar?
en elk geval "Te Laat Te Laat zei Winnetoe .... de Zaag was al naar binnentoe......
als je twee vlinders gebruikt, heb je aan de andere zijde een scharnier. Dit af te meten aan de reactie op de afneembarheid van de deksel...
MAAR een zo hoge deksel maakt de hele kist wel erg topzwaar als ie veilig open staat (onveilig open is:  als ie zo recht staat dat ie op elk moment op je fikken kan klappen!).
Ik ben benieuwd naar je ervaringen.

Ik heb in de eerste 20 jaar van mijn road-carriere (wat een woord!)
zo'n 200-250 kisten gebouwd voor zo ongeveer alle materialen en doelen denkbaar, van drumcontainers [pakweg 2,5m (lang) x 1,8m (hoog) x 0,9m (breed)] tot shackle-kistjes van 0,5 x 0,4 x 0,3m, en van stalen hoeklijn kabelkisten op z'n amerikaans (daar kun je een tank mee stoppen) tot de ultralight dames A4 koffertjes.
Het leuke is dat in na 25 jaar mijn eigen kisten nog herken. Het geeft een goed gevoel dat die nog dagelijks op de weg het zware leven kunnen doorstaan. 
Genoeg geluld weer.
Keep us posted... in verband met de dekselhoogte!

Rinus Bakker

----------


## Radar

Kabelkist deel 2.
Poppen gaat makkelijker met lucht.


Handvatje erop


Hoek en sluitprofielen monteren


Vlindersluiting aan 1 kant monteren


Deksel omdraaien en ontbrekende delen aan de anderre kant monteren





Morgen hopelijk de tijd om de kist af te maken.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Ik zie dat je je sluitprofiel aan het "poppen" bent, dit is totaal niet nodig...



*Showtechniek*

----------


## PowerSound

Inderdaad, ik pop ook alleen mijn hoekprofielen.
Sluitprofiel wordt vastgehouden door hoekstukken en dergelijken.

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## Dj Spyder

Beter meer als minder hé ...
het kan tegenwoordig niet goed genoeg vast zitten !

----------


## splash

Ziet er netjes uit. Wat ik me wel afvraag is of je case niet een beetje topzwaar is: Omdat je handgrepen vrij laag zitten, zou de case best makkelijk kunnen kantelen tijdens het tillen.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Ligt het nu aan mij, of lijken die handgrepen/vlindersluitingen van écht wel barre kwaliteit te zijn?

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Rv

Dat ligt aan u denk ik Stijn!
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

____
Rv.
____

----------


## PowerSound

Op de laatste foto van de nieuwe reeks zijn er witte vierkantjes in de hoeken, waarvoor dienen ze ?

Site updated ! Waarom met nieuw als het met oud ook goed gaat ?

----------


## Radar

Kabelkistje is klaar (de buitenkant)




Die 2 witte stickertjes zaten geplakt op de beschermlaag van het plaklaminaat, zijn er dus af.

Tevens te koop aangeboden wegens overcompleet: 2X curver boodschappenkratje. P.N.O.



Bijgewerkt door - Radar op 22/09/2002  16:38:33

----------


## gotcha

waar kun je dat plaklaminaat kopen en wat kost het ongeveer
 alvast bedankt

----------


## speakerfreak

is het in het vorige topic van radar geloof ik ook al 2 keer genoemd<img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>

maar goed bij de praxix/gamma en de formido en ongetwijfeld nog meer zaken.
prijs was iets van 35 euro voor een rol met oppervlakte van 1 x2 meter

maare ziet er wel netjes uit Rader!

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## LJ Max

ziet er mooi uit radar .... mag je voor mij ook wel doen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

ik wil graag ook een flightcase , maar ik ga d'er waarschijnlijk gewoon een kopen , want ik kan helemaal geen flightcase bouwen , en kost nog best veel ook he ?



Bijgewerkt door - LJ Max op 22/09/2002  18:55:14

----------


## speakerfreak

gewoon een beetje oefenen met knutselen een het is nie zo moeilijk hoor.
kdenk trouwens dat je goedkoper uitbent dan in de winkel.
ennnnnn het is helemaal zo als jij wil.

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## Dj Spyder

> citaat:
> Ligt het nu aan mij, of lijken die handgrepen/vlindersluitingen van écht wel barre kwaliteit te zijn?
> 
> mvg,
> 
> 
> Stijn Vanstiphout,
> SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
> België
> ...



ben ik mee eens ...

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Ligt het nu aan mij, of lijken die handgrepen/vlindersluitingen van écht wel barre kwaliteit te zijn?



Kunstig als je dat uit een foto zou kunnen halen...

Het beslag is van Fliteware. De handvatten van Fliteware zijn absoluut van betere kwaliteit dan die van Penn. Bij Penn gebruiken ze gespoten kunststof (scheurt snel weg) terwijl Fliteware een stuk natuurrubber gebruikt (nog niet meegemaakt dat die scheurde). Ook worden de handvatten minder snel lam dan die van Penn (en rammelen ze minder). Qua vlindersloten is het weer andersom, daar kan Fliteware nog wat leren van Penn (maar ja, je kunt niet alles hebben).

Toch zou ik willen weten hoe jij in 's hemelsnaam uit een foto op kunt maken of het materiaal goed is of niet. Zo'n gave zou ik ook wel willen hebben  :Wink: 

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

Bijgewerkt door - Dré op 22/09/2002  22:31:20

----------


## Radar

Het metaal wat op, aan en in de kist is verwerkt is zeker niet van oostduitspisbakkenstaal gemaakt en ziet er in het eg heel degelijk uit.
Plaklaminaat koop je bij de praxis voor € 32,- voor een rol van 1 bij 2.5 meter en er is inderdaad genoegzaam geschreven over de voor en nadelen van dit spul in verschillende postings van mijn hand.



Bijgewerkt door - Radar op 22/09/2002  23:33:47

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> .... kan Flightware nog wat leren van Penn ....



Dat is dan waarschijnlijk ook het enige... dat Penn aan een ander kan leren. Als je de truss van ze ziet springen de tranen in je gulp. Het kan de naam truss amper dragen. Maar nu zullen er ongetwijfeld wel weer mensen zijn die dat soort zooi in gebruik hebben: alle geld is naar de waar?

groeten 

Rinus Bakker

----------


## Radar

De binnenkant van de kabelkist.

De binnenkant van de deksel.


Deksel gevuld.


Kist gevuld.


Wat rest is het op kleur brengen van de binnenkant met de verfspuit


..........\|/..........
..........@@...........
----0000(_)0000----

Bijgewerkt door - Radar op 06/10/2002  23:47:55

Bijgewerkt door - Radar op 06/10/2002  23:48:36

Bijgewerkt door - Radar op 06/10/2002  23:49:23

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Erg sjeik, Radar...

En....Flightware RULZZZZZ....

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Ik wil een Volkswagen...zit een E, een A en een W in...EAW..

----------


## dj Q-bone

Da, ziet er netjes uit. Ik ben net zelf bijna klaar met een 10inch case, ook inc alle flightware. Wat een k*twerk is dat zeg <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle> . 
Maar weer over jouw case, echt mooi, petje af <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle> .

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Erg, erg, erg netjes! Nu enkel nog kabels leren rollen... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Overdrive

Vond je het niet handiger om een scharnierende plaat te maken met bv 2 van die slotjes aan de andere kant ipv 4 van die losse banden?
Voor de rest....NETJES.

Groetjes

----------


## Mathijs

Ik vind die banden erg handig werken. Het is flexibel dus als iets een keer wat groter is, of je wilt er ff iets tussen douwen dan is dat geen enkel probleem. Met een plaat heb je deze flexibiliteit niet.

---------------------------------------
Maar mijn studio is bijna af! (met Protools)

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Zoals beloofd hier enkele afbeeldingen van de kabel kisten zoals wij die gebruiken:
Kist met boven-bak, ideaal voor geluids bekabeling/verloopjes splitters Di's etc... -  kistje dicht, alleen zonder de stappel schottels. - De cases in gebruik op klus (netjes en overzichtelijk)

Dit is een case met schot dat maar op 1 manier te plaatsen is. - En nog een foto vanuit de praktijk


Wij hebben een jaar geleden besloten het wiel niet opnieuw uit te vinden en de jarenlang beproefde uitvoering te hanteren zoals gebruikt bij bijvoorbeeld Focus en HLM.

De cases zoals wij deze gebruiken hebben echter wat aanpassingen:
- *"Kammetjes"* inwendig met 2 schotjes waardoor je deze op diverse manieren kan indelen.
- *"Schotels"* in de deksels zodat ze voor opslag 2 tot 3 hoog gestapeld kunnen worden zonder deze te "tippen".

Wat veel bedrijven doen bij de langwerpigere kisten is een tip zijde aanbrengen (kant waar de wielplaat iets verder vanaf de zijkant is gemoteerd.) echter is dat bj dit formaat niet nodig.

Al bij al, nog steeds een genot om mee te werken.

TIP&gt; Bespaar niet op handgrepen....

SuCCeS

*Showtechniek*

----------


## movinghead

Heeej showtechnniek die foto's zijn gemaakt in de Plaza in Groningen of niet?

<center>----------When technology is master, disaster comes faster----------</center>
<center>----------- Click for profile -----------</center>

----------


## rinus bakker

Radar, 
ziet er netjes uit!!
En dat van die kleur op de schotjes is misschien minder belangrijk dan de sterkte ervan.
Als je deze kistjes tipt dan rust de hele kabelmassa (al schokkend en schuddend) op een plaatje met een dikte van pakweg 4(?)mm. Dat gaat op termijn geheid mis! (Het sommetje zal ik je besparen, maar de ervaring met zulke schotjes in kisten van anderen is telkens hetzelfde.)
Ik raad je aan om voortaan toch echt minstens 8 a 10mm dik multiplex te gebruiken bij dit kleinere kistformaat. En bij grotere kisten zeker 15 mm dik, zoals ook bij de kisten van RSB te zien is!
En 
Rudy, 



> citaat:
> - "Kammetjes" inwendig met 2 schotjes waardoor je deze op diverse manieren kan indelen.



De naamgeving 'kammetjes' is nieuw voor me, maar dit principe van de verplaatsbare schotten zat al in 1983 in onze rigging-kisten voor de kabels ('staalkabel' en 'stroomkabel') hoor. Als we niet de aller-eerste waren die dat toepasten, dan toch wel een van de eersten in Europa. 
De aanvankelijke combinatie van 10mm dikke schotten in geleiders van 15mm alu-hoeklijn bleken veel te scherp voor de rubberkabels, en wat te zwak voor zware kabellasten, dus toen werd het schot 15mm dik en de geleiders van 10mm gelijmd en gepopt multiplex.




> citaat:
> - "Schotels" in de deksels zodat ze voor opslag 2 tot 3 hoog gestapeld kunnen worden zonder deze te "tippen".



Wat voor kracht staat er dan op de wielen van de onderste case?
Al hobbelend met de truck over Balkellende's wegen?

En dat van die 'teruggezette wielplaten' voor het makkelijke tippen stamt uit dezelfde periode. En het andere argument daarvoor is het besparen op truckspace doordat je nu kisten wiel-in-wiel kon zetten en het daarmee net FF beter 'inpassen' kon. Dat deden we zelfs voor de motorkistjes. Daar stonden de wielen in trapezium-model.

* You'll need an adapter!*

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:
> Heeej showtechnniek die foto's zijn gemaakt in de Plaza in Groningen of niet?
> 
> <center>----------When technology is master, disaster comes faster----------</center>
> <center>----------- Click for profile -----------</center>



Jep, tenminste die foto's van die rij met kabelkisten wel (was er zelf bij geloof ik).

Groetjes

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> - "Schotels" in de deksels zodat ze voor opslag 2 tot 3 hoog gestapeld kunnen worden zonder deze te "tippen".
> ...



Met alle respect Rinus, maar lees dit gedeelte nog eens over... <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>





> citaat:
> Heeej showtechnniek die foto's zijn gemaakt in de Plaza in Groningen of niet?



Was idd. Martini Plaza te Groningen.





> citaat:
> Jep, tenminste die foto's van die rij met kabelkisten wel (was er zelf bij geloof ik).



Hmmmmmmm.....
Sorry, maareh wie ben jij dan?!



*Showtechniek.nl*
*Nu ook als I-Mode beschikbaar.
Zie profiel voor meer info.*

----------


## WTT

hmmm waar kan ik die muur die kist en die vloer toch van heb het ergens eerder gezien. Help is Rudy  :Smile: 

WTT rentals

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> hmmm waar kan ik die muur die kist en die vloer toch van heb het ergens eerder gezien. Help is Rudy 
> 
> WTT rentals



Tsjaa die foto's van die 2 kisten afzonderlijk zijn van jou toch?
En volgens mij zijn die foto's dan ook bij jou gemaakt, toch?!

*Showtechniek.nl*
*Nu ook als I-Mode beschikbaar.
Zie profiel voor meer info.*

----------


## movinghead

Joost is diegene die ik al een aantal malen mailtjes heb gestuurd over wie hij is en wat hij doet. Maar ik heb nog maar weinig van hem vernomen. Welke klus was dit in de plaza? Ik werk er wel eens via uitzendbureau

<center>----------When technology is master, disaster comes faster----------</center>
<center>----------- Click for profile -----------</center>

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Met alle respect Rinus, maar lees dit gedeelte nog eens over... <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>



OK, opslag is puur en alleen 'opslag' begrijp ik nu. 
Ik heb te gemakkelijk aangenomen dat je de (vroegere?) NOB-licht methode bedoelde, waarbij de kisten ook tijdens transport zo werden gebruikt! 
HH, al die moeilijke Hollandse woorden... ik denk bij logistiek erg vaak in termen van 'warehousing & transportation' en lees dan prompt over de feitelijke betekenis heen van 'opslag en transport'.
Mijn excuses!
Mar we raken zo wel off-topic van de kabelkist van Radar!

* You'll need an adapter!*

----------


## WTT

:Smile:  inderdaad rudy





> citaat:Ik heb te gemakkelijk aangenomen dat je de (vroegere?) NOB-licht methode bedoelde, waarbij de kisten ook tijdens transport zo werden gebruikt!



Hmm inderdaad vroeger nu heet het dutchview en het is nog steeds de methode. 

Hmm "off topic" ik weet

WTT rentals

----------

